# Orlando FL area, Dec. 26 to Jan 2nd



## Travelclam (Nov 24, 2015)

Looking for either a 1 or 2 bedroom anywhere around central FL, for 5 nights, up to 1 week.  

thanks.

B


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 2, 2015)

Are you still looking?


----------



## Travelclam (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies.  It seems our party has a missing vote to make it a consensus for this time period .  Until we get that vote, I can't make the final decision to take up any offers.  Hopefully we will decide soon.  Will let you all know when I know. 

Thanks again.

b


----------

